# Anybody have pictures of a sable at multiple ages



## Blacryan

I am trying to explain to my girlfriend about sable GSD's and well the differences between there color/coat progression and standard blk/tan type marking/coloring. I'm trying to explain to her how a sable at 8 wks, a sable at 8months, a sable at 2 years and a sable at 5 years are going to have a completely different coat appearance. Does anybody have some pictures showing progression like this?


----------



## Amaruq

Between 2 and 5 years there will be SOME difference but not as much as when they are younger from birth to 1 year has the most changes. Also not all sables go through vast color changes. 

Keyzah at 10 weeks










Keyzah at 13 weeks










Just 5 days later you can see more black coming across her back


----------



## Ruthie

Here is a baby pic. Trish (Bison's breeder) took this one, so it is prior to 8 weeks. (We added the caption)










This is at 9 weeks










This is at about 2 years.










This was taken yesterday, just turned 4 years.










I could probably dig up some more adolescent photos if you want, this was just what I had in Photobucket already.


----------



## Amaruq

You will have to wait 5 months, 9 months and 5 years for those pictures.









My other sables KC and Rayne did not seem t go through the vast color change as Keyzah has so far. Tika did though. Tika, Rayne and KC did not have the luxury of a ton of baby pictures though as they were pre-digi.


----------



## kleinenHain

Here is my boy Max. He is now almost 6 1/2 years old

9 weeks learning to get me the phone










10 weeks










6 months










8 months










3 years










and 6 years


----------



## allieg

Less than 8 weeks.









Around 10 weeks.









Around 4 or 5 months.









Around 8 months.









After a year old.









19 months old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

what cuties!!! Ok here is Max's daughter Masi>>

I'm on a new computer so I don't have the 8 wk photos, maybe wanda has some???

Masi at 4 mths









13 mths









18 mths









2 weeks ago, 20 mths









She looks alot like her dad,,keeps getting darker and darker)))


----------



## JKlatsky

There's a great 7 page thread in with the puppy forum on just this topic.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=288992&page=1#Post288992


----------



## misty1582

Heres Diesel when he ws I think around 2 weeks old








6 weeks








10ish weeks i think








3 months








4 months
















And last week so 4 1/2 months old









He will be 5 months old next week and hes 60 pounds, so lots and lots of changing


----------



## lucymom

Can I just say that you guys all have AMAZING looking dogs!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy cow!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Mauser - at 8 weeks. His first day home with us:











At about 3 months:












At about 4 months - you can really see the black on his underbelly in the 2nd photo:



















Somehow I lost all the photos I took between 4 months and 6 months.









Here he is at 6 months:











7 months:











11 months:











15 months:


----------



## KohleePiper

I love sables!!!!!!!!


----------



## k9medic




----------



## gsdlove212

Gianna at 7 weeks









Gianna at 8 weeks









9 weeks









10 weeks









a little older... 13 weeks








16 weeks
















a little older
































5 months old








6 months old








jsut keeps growing
















7 months








8 months








9 months


----------



## Jmorales87

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bums15681-luna-picture85241-1398271625561.jpg

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ums15681-luna-picture85249-1398371068816.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...bums15681-luna-picture85273-1397503940787.jpg

Hi. Just wondering id my puppy is a sable?


----------

